# Bluebonnets and Indian Pintbrushes



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sunday was our only chance to look for Bluebonnets. We gathered up our daughter and her two little ones and headed towards Brenham. 

Our first stop was Washington-on-the-Brazos. There were a few but, we didn't stick around, and with the stroller back in HTown, walking towards the river was out. So, we left and headed for stop #2.

As we pulled into Old Baylor Park, we could see Bluebonnets and Indian Paintbrushes everywhere...and lots of folks enjoying them also.

Unfortunately for me (the photog), the bright sun was almost directly overhead (1PM), and the wind had kicked up. Did I mention there wasn't a cloud in the sky? 

We took some pics, then headed off to K-Bobs in Brenham for lunch. The little guy (3 months old) was great, and no trouble the entire trip.

I tried to fight off the bright sun by placing the kids with the sun at their backs, and fill flash to light the shadows.

Here are a few of the better ones.
Mike


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking shots. I was on the south side of New Braunfels yesterday and the outer loop is covered with wild flowers. At least 7 or 8 groups taking photos of the kids.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*They are thick this year*

Nice shots. I came back from Houston on 290 yesterday and they are everywhere this year. Hoping it will clear up enough to get some shots of the balloon festival this weekend in Marble Falls and roam around a bit on the roads and get some pics of the bonnets too.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What was the original purpose for those smokestacks and furnaces? Cement Kiln,?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What was the original purpose for those smokestacks and furnaces? Cement Kiln,?


Some info here...
http://www.independencetx.com/BaylorPark.htm



> Today, only the columns of the main building and the ruins of the stone kitchen remain of the Baylor Female College Campus. The site is owned and maintained by the Baptist General Convention of Texas.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Murderous conditions here but you fought a good fight...Sealy this weekend...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Murderous conditions here but you fought a good fight...Sealy this weekend...


Yes sir, if the weather cooperates.
Lone Star Roundup next weekend, then...
Spring Nationals the following weekend.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Jr. Looks like it is his nap time. Lol


Great pics.


----------

